# Dwight's (really great) Gunleather



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

One of our friends here, Dwight, does some custom leather work as a side business. Here is his site:

Home

I recently ordered a belt and holster for my favorite Colt revolver. I was more than happy with the whole process. From his leading me through the process of figuring out what I wanted and making suggestions for what works and what does not and instructing me on how to take my measurements properly, through production and delivery, I could not be happier.

I have never had a cowboy rig before and did not know anything about what to even ask for. Dwight helped me through the whole process and was really great about explaining the positives and negatives of each design decision. In the end, I pretty much just gave him the measurements of my waist and the make, model, and size of my gun and let him run with it. This is what showed up in the mail a couple days ago:

















The really cool part about the whole process, was that Dwight did not have a mold for my specific Colt. So he made do with whatever he did. When I tried the gun in the holster today, it fit absolutely perfectly! It was snug, but not tight. The thumb break was a bit tight, but he included good instructions to loosen (or tighten) it.

I cannot say enough good things about working with Dwight and the quality of his work. All of the critical joints in the belt are held together with screws. For a man, how cool is it that your fashion accessories are held together with hardware?!? The only thing cooler that I can think of is if I could bolt chrome headers to my wife. 

In all seriousness, this is the highest quality belt and holster I have ever seen, let alone owned. If you have designs on a new holster, cowboy or otherwise, I STRONGLY suggest that you PM Dwight before you buy some piece of crap production holster. His are priced about $10-$20 higher than production and they are so far superior quality-wise, it does not even warrant a conversation.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

oh man that very pretty. he sure does have an eye for beauty. when I go my custome leather shit. they told me to stick the pieces in there and set it out in the sun so it stretches nicely- have you heard of that before?

chrome headers bolted to yer wife. lol she's gonna punch you in the head for that hahaha!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

shotlady said:


> oh man that very pretty. he sure does have an eye for beauty. when I go my custome leather shit. they told me to stick the pieces in there and set it out in the sun so it stretches nicely- have you heard of that before?
> 
> chrome headers bolted to yer wife. lol she's gonna punch you in the head for that hahaha!


I just won't share my bacon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

lol u got spurs to go along with that get-e-up ?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nightshade said:


> lol u got spurs to go along with that get-e-up ?


Not spurs. But I do have boots for every occasion, hats for each season, a duster, more cowboy shirts than I care to count and a Henry rifle. Ya'll can laugh at me all ya want for my hillbilly ways, but I am thinking this shit is cooler than a monkey wearing a tuxedo made of bacon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

smelly ******* ^^


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

nightshade said:


> smelly ******* ^^


That be me.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I love being of red neck origins! 

monkey in a bacon suit. HA! they don't sell those at macy's!
I wonder if while Mrs Inor isn't sharing her bacon, if she would at least cook you some sausage! seems rather harsh, Mrs Inor. he may be better off ifn you punched him! the psychological effects of having bacon withheld may be long lasting. bruises heal in like 2 weeks. hahaha!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> Not spurs. But I do have boots for every occasion, hats for each season, a duster, more cowboy shirts than I care to count and a Henry rifle. Ya'll can laugh at me all ya want for my hillbilly ways, but I am thinking this shit is cooler than a monkey wearing a tuxedo made of bacon!


That is a georgeous rig!! I can attest to the fact that Dwight does excellent work.
Old Style is good style.
I prefer things like lever action rifles (Henry 22, Winchester 30-30), double barrel shotguns, and single action revolvers.
And in SA revolvers I have a variety ranging form 22 to 44 magnum, in barrel lengths 4 3/4", 5 1/2", 6 1/2", 7". Not only that, but two different frame sizes - Colt size, and Ruger Blackhawk size.
I wanted a left hand holster that would acommodate ALL my SA revolvers. And have an open bottom because when you are stacking hay bales some always builds up in the bottom of a closed holster.
So Dwight worked with me. Like you said, there was a running conversation via email, for example I also wanted a removeable snap strap.
Then one day it showed up in the mail. Much nicer than I expected, and custom too! Not only that but he had put some decorative stampings on it as well. It was made around a 7" Blackhawk, but made snug enough that my Colt-sized pistols fit as well. I'm really proud of my Ruger Old Model Flat Top Blackhawk and she sure looks good in Dwight's Gunleather!
::clapping::


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

That is an Awsome rig, That being Said....

*Inor* Is Dwight part of this forum? If not how would I contact him? I have a Nice Ruger Revolver on Order and have not seen many holsters for it, but a really nice custom rig would fit the bill for when I wear it hunting.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Innkeeper said:


> That is an Awsome rig, That being Said....
> 
> *Inor* Is Dwight part of this forum? If not how would I contact him? I have a Nice Ruger Revolver on Order and have not seen many holsters for it, but a really nice custom rig would fit the bill for when I wear it hunting.


Yes, his user name is dwight55.
I believe Inor posted a link to his web page.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, his user name is dwight55.
> I believe Inor posted a link to his web page.


Thanks, I must have missed the link, it is Sunday and so I am not on my A game, this is my day of rest as long as life is peaceful and peachy. lol On this day, unless it is hunting season, I kick back at the house playing with the dog, maybe play a video game or two , a lil golfing, and cook things up on the bbq.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> Thanks, I must have missed the link, it is Sunday and so I am not on my A game, this is my day of rest as long as life is peaceful and peachy. lol On this day, unless it is hunting season, I kick back at the house playing with the dog, maybe play a video game or two , a lil golfing, and cook things up on the bbq.


Sounds like a perfect plan for Sunday, Innkeeper.

Here is the link again so you do not have to wade back through my rather long initial post:

Home


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> Sounds like a perfect plan for Sunday, Innkeeper.
> 
> Here is the link again so you do not have to wade back through my rather long initial post:
> 
> Home


I appreciate the link, I just got Medically Retired from the Army after just shy of 21 yrs at the end of May, so while I look for work to keep me busy until school starts back up in the fall, I am trying to take at least onje day a week and dedicate it to doing nothing serious, to make up for all those gov't years. lol Plus in a few weeks I will close on my house and then I will be busy for a few getting everything set and moved in, but that is a chore I am very much looking forward to. If you ever get over this way give me a holler if your a golfer we can play a round, but I also know great fishing sights, and some really nice microbreweries, and we even have Bacon here. lol


----------

